# رضا البنات من عاشر المستحيلات



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

*رضا البنات من عاشر المستحيلات *


* رضا البنات غايه لاتدرك*
* تم افتتاح مركز تسوق في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعه كبيره من الرجال .المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الاعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات و المميزات .*




* القاعده الوحيده أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لابد ان تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور الأعلى ولا يمكنك الرجوع مره أخرى ..... النزول يكون للخروج بلا عوده فقط !!!*


* فذهبت صديقتين إلى المركز لاختيار زوجين *



* الدور الأول عليه لافته تقول :*

* ( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف محترمه ويحبون الاطفال )*


* فقالت الفتاتان لبعض : حسنا هذا أفضل من ألا يكون لهم وظيفه أو الا يحبو الأطفال........... ولكن لنرى ماذا في الدور الأعلى*



* الدور الثاني عليه لافته تقول :*

* ( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات عاليه ويحبون الاطفال .. وفي غاية الوسامه )*


* قالت الفتاتان : .. ممممم .. ولكن ماذا في الأعلى ؟؟؟؟؟*



* الدور الثالث عليه لافته تقول :*

* ( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره..ويحبون الأطفال..في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت )*


* قالت الفتاتان: وااااو .. رائع .. ولكن ماذا قد يكون في الأعلى ؟؟*



* الدور الرابع عليه لافته تقول :*

* ( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره .. ويحبون الاطفال.. في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت .. وفي غاية الرومانسيه )*


* فقالت الفتاتان : يا إلهي . .تخيلي ماذا يكون بانتظارنا في الدور الاعلى *



* فصعدتا الى الدور الخامس ......*


* ووجدتا لافته تقول :*

* ((( لا رجال هنا وهذا الدور فاضي وموجود فقط لإثبات أنه من المستحيل ارضاء المرأة ))) *
​ 

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الناس الى اتغاظت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_يا عمى دول مبيعجبهمش حاجه خالص 
يعينى علينا احنا الشباب بنرضه بقليله غلابه خالص​_


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الناس الى اتغاظت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:t30::t30::t30::t30:



*بسسسس يا بت انتي لاحسن اجيييلك و :act23::act23:
هههههه* ​


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

KARL قال:


> _يا عمى دول مبيعجبهمش حاجه خالص
> يعينى علينا احنا الشباب بنرضه بقليله غلابه خالص​_



*انا هسيب الراجل الطيب دة يتكلم 30:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *بسسسس يا بت انتي لاحسن اجيييلك و :act23::act23:
> هههههه* ​



*ههههههههههههههههههه طيب تعالى :t9::t30:*


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_لالالالالالا
انت هتصدرنى وتخلع 
دول زى العسل مين اللى قال كده بس مش عارف 
دول غلابه خالص وسوسات خالص ​_


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه طيب تعالى :t9::t30:*



*ههههه*
*طيب جااااااااااي  ولا اقولك لا اخاف علي نفسي :t30::t30::t30::t30:*:t30:
​


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

KARL قال:


> _لالالالالالا
> انت هتصدرنى وتخلع
> دول زى العسل مين اللى قال كده بس مش عارف
> دول غلابه خالص وسوسات خالص ​_



*ايه يابني هعمل انقلاب لوحدي ؟؟؟ :t9::t9:*:t9:
​


----------



## tenaaaa (23 يناير 2009)

لا طبعا البنات غلابه
انتو اللي مفتريين علي البنات ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*شكلك هتبقا لوحدك يا ابنى قول كلمت الحق بلاش افترا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههه*
> *طيب جااااااااااي  ولا اقولك لا اخاف علي نفسي :t30::t30::t30::t30:*:t30:
> ​


*
ايه الخوف ده كله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:*


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_لا طبعا مينفعش تبقى لوحدك
انا معاك وربنا يستر​_


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_انا جه  متخافيش يا بنى 
مش هسيبك لوحدك​_


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> لا طبعا البنات غلابه
> انتو اللي مفتريين علي البنات ​



*
هههههه انتي داخله فينا شمال كده ليه يا حاجه


يا غلبانه 30:
*​


----------



## tenaaaa (23 يناير 2009)

ايوة احنا غلابه 
انتو دايما ظالمين البنات
​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

يا حول الله يارب  متزعليش هى الدنيا كده
ماشيه بالعكس 
بقى احنا اللى ظالمين
اشوف فيكم يوم ويكون يوم عطله عشان محدش نقعد نتفرج عليكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

البنات طول عمرهم مش بيعجبهم حاجه

لو سمعنا كلامهم يبقي مش رجاله وعيال فافي

ولو قولنالهم لأ يبقي مش بيحبني وكوخه ووحش

وحياتك شوفت بنفسي

البنات كلهم يستاهلوا ولا بلاش خليهم وخلاص موجودين

شكرا ياجميل علي موضوعك​


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

*قول ياعم مايكل قول *​


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
ليه كده
حراااااام عليك
ده البنات قمر
هههههه
بس الموضوع حلو اوى
ميرررسى يا مارو


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
قصة تحفة بجد
وللاسف عندك حق
ميرسى يا مارسو​*


----------



## helderalbahrow (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## zama (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد أبدعت يا حبيبى يا مارسلينو ..

أحييك ..

أنا معااااااااااااك فى العنصرية .. هههههههههههههههههههه

وأشكرك ع الموضوع الجميل ..

وتستحق أحلى تقييم فى الموضوع ولشخصك ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هو فى بنات كدة فعلا مش هقولك مافيش
بس مش الكل كدة
بس انتو برضو مفترين شوية علينا
مش ملايكة انتم واحنا الوحشين​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مارسلينو على الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لا بعترض  بالعكس المراه من السهل ارضائها جدا 
بل بالعكس بكلمه طيبه ممكن تكسبها وتمتص غضبها 
ولكن ممكن نقول لكل قاعده شواذ
وليك يوم يا مارسلينو​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 ديسمبر 2009)

احم احم
بص بقي انت اللي بتجيبه لنفسك في كل مرة
يا ابن الحلال خليك في صفنا احسن
بس هعمل ايه لازم ارد
تعالي هنا بقي
انت سيبت حاجة مهمة جدا ومسكت في حاجة فرعية
البنتين لو لاحظت عجبهم الرجاله اللي في الدور الاول
لكن حب استطلاعهم خلاهم عايزين يعرفوا فيه ايه فوق
يعني لو مش كان فيه فوق كانوا هيرضوا علي الموجود
تعالي بقي للنقطة الاهم انت مش ملاحظ حاجه ؟
البنات هي اللي بتروح تتفرج علي الولاد وتنقي اللي هي عايزاه
شوفتوا الحال وصل بيكم لفين ؟
بجد بجد صعبانين عليا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت فاهمني صح ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 ديسمبر 2009)

استني استني علشان افهمك اكتر
علشان مش تتحجج
عارف الخطوة اللي جاية ايه
هينزلوا عرض
اي واحدة تنقي راجل هتاخد التاني هدية عليه
هههههههههههههههههههه
وكل دور بقي حسب مميزاته
وكل ما تطلع فوق الهدية هتغلي
يعني الدور الاول الهدية راجل واحد
الدور التاني الهدية اتنين
وهكذا
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مارو


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *قصة تحفة بجد*
> *وللاسف عندك حق*
> 
> *ميرسى يا مارسو*​


 

*ميرررسي اوى اي بريسكلا على الاعتراف ده*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

helderalbahrow قال:


> يسلموووووووووووووو


 

*ثانكس مرورك يا غالى منورنا*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد أبدعت يا حبيبى يا مارسلينو ..
> 
> أحييك ..
> 
> ...


 

*هههههههههه قشطه يا معلم عايزك فى ضهرى*

*ميررسي ليك يا حبيبى منور مواضيعي دايما*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هو فى بنات كدة فعلا مش هقولك مافيش​
> بس مش الكل كدة
> بس انتو برضو مفترين شوية علينا
> 
> مش ملايكة انتم واحنا الوحشين​


 

*ههههههههه اة احنا وحشين خالص*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> احم احم
> 
> بص بقي انت اللي بتجيبه لنفسك في كل مرة
> يا ابن الحلال خليك في صفنا احسن
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه*

*رووووحى منك له :smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا مارسلينو على الموضوع​


 

*ههههههههههه ميرري يا روح رياضيه*​


----------



## *koki* (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مفروض الواحد ينقى حاجة كويسة


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> لا بعترض بالعكس المراه من السهل ارضائها جدا
> 
> بل بالعكس بكلمه طيبه ممكن تكسبها وتمتص غضبها
> ولكن ممكن نقول لكل قاعده شواذ
> وليك يوم يا مارسلينو​


 

*سبحان الله عكستى الكلام بكل بساااطه*

*وهيكون يوم ايه علشان افضى نفسي :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا مارو


 
*ههههههههه اهو انت اللى عسل*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*koki* قال:


> مفروض الواحد ينقى حاجة كويسة


 

*ينقى حاجه كويسه حاجه ومايعجبهوش العجب حاجه تانى خالص*

*ميررسي لمشاركتك*​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ليه كده
> حراااااام عليك
> ده البنات قمر
> ...


 

*هههههههههه حلال مش حررررام*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *رضا البنات من عاشر المستحيلات *
> 
> 
> * رضا البنات غايه لاتدرك*
> ...


منتهى الشكر ليكم
موضوع ظريف جدا​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *رووووحى منك له :smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك بس يا مارو يا عنصري ؟
افحمتك صح ؟​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة ليه كدة عندى احساس انك هتاخد علقة دلوقتى 
هو مش انا الى هضربك ده البنانيت هما الى هيقوموا بالواجب
الوطنى ده :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## tena_tntn (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه
حلوة قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## عروبي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو وفيه شيء من الكوميدية ولكن أعتقدأنك قد ظلمت البنات فليسوا جميعهم هكذا لأن المرأة لديها قلب جميل وحنون وهي بالوقت ذاته تريد أن تتسلط أحيانآ على قلب من يحبهاوتحبه لأن المرأة كائن ضعيف وجميل وهي مجموعة من مشاعروأحاسسيس ولاتريد مايجرحها ولهذا يكون من الصعب إرضائها


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههه
قريتها قبل كدة 
ميرسى لك مارسلينو 
بس البنات برضه حلوين وهما حرين بقى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## رانا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

علشان هى طموحه ودائما فى تقدم ومش عاوزه راجل ولا ظل حيطه هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*اذا كان عاجبكم ههههههه*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ مارسلينو /*
*نبة اللي بيعملوا كده من البنات 5% فقط ... أما الـ95% الباقين فهن قنوعات جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه القناعه كنز لايفنى بس ايه مقلب تمااااااااااااام


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الأخ مارسلينو /*
> *نبة اللي بيعملوا كده من البنات 5% فقط ... أما الـ95% الباقين فهن قنوعات جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااا*


 

*هههههههههه*

*يا باشا انت كده عكست*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 أبريل 2010)

رضا البنات من عاشر المستحيلات


رضا البنات غايه لاتدرك
تم افتتاح مركز تسوق حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعه كبيره من الرجال .المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الاعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات و المميزات .




القاعده الوحيده أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لابد ان تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور الأعلى ولا يمكنك الرجوع مره أخرى ..... النزول يكون للخروج بلا عوده فقط !!!


فذهبت صديقتين إلى المركز لاختيار زوجين



الدور الأول عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف محترمه ويحبون الاطفال )


فقالت الفتاتان لبعض : حسنا هذا أفضل من ألا يكون لهم وظيفه أو الا يحبو الأطفال........... ولكن لنرى ماذا في الدور الأعلى



الدور الثاني عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات عاليه ويحبون الاطفال .. وفي غاية الوسامه )


قالت الفتاتان : .. ممممم .. ولكن ماذا في الأعلى ؟؟؟؟؟



الدور الثالث عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره..ويحبون الأطفال..في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت )


قالت الفتاتان: وااااو .. رائع .. ولكن ماذا قد يكون في الأعلى ؟؟



الدور الرابع عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره .. ويحبون الاطفال.. في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت .. وفي غاية الرومانسيه )


فقالت الفتاتان : يا إلهي . .تخيلي ماذا يكون بانتظارنا في الدور الاعلى



فصعدتا الى الدور الخامس ......


ووجدتا لافته تقول :

((( لا رجال هنا وهذا الدور فاضي وموجود فقط لإثبات أنه من المستحيل ارضاء المرأة )))


----------



## love2be (25 أبريل 2010)

*الله عليك فنان 
موضوع روعة 

مش عايز اقولك ان المبنى ده لو 1000000000000000000000 دور هيطلعوا برده*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع ظريف يا روماني
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

هو فضول مش اكتر


----------



## Mason (25 أبريل 2010)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاها*
*ولية مش نسمية حب استطلاع *
*أو*
*معرفة زيادة بس مش أكتر من كدا *
*وشكرا على الموضوع الخفيف* ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا


راااائع جدااااا
​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

معاك حق يا بنى والله
شكرا للموضوع بس بجد قريته قبل كده
شكرا رومانى
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههه ماشى يارومانى على فكره انا قريته قبل كدا بس ليه فعلا مانعتبرش ان الفضول وحب الاستطلاع هو اللى سيطر مش الطمع وعدم الأرضاء أنتوا ليه واخدين فكره وحشه عننا أننا صعب نرضى بسرعه بالحاجه نونونونونونو فكره خاطئه 
وميرسى ليك هههههههههه


----------



## mora22 (25 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه 
لا بس انا عاوز افهمكم ان مستحيل الرجل يرضي المرأ علشان يريح نفسه ومايوجعش دماغه يكبر دماغه علشان ما يجهوش السكر


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
لأ حلوه ياروماني مقبوله منك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههه اه بجد جميله اوى* 

*بس صدقنى الانسان بطبيعته كده سواء راجل او ست*
*مش البنت بوجه الخصوص  :t9:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه 
جميله يا رومانى 
فعلا رضا البنات من عاشر المستحيلات​


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

رضا البنات غايه لاتدرك
تم افتتاح مركز تسوق حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعه كبيره من الرجال .المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الاعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات و المميزات .


موضوع في غاية الروعة​


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي مرورك يا ستيفان


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

